# Kentucky Haunters?



## Rikki

Just bumping this back to the front page.


----------



## Rikki

Bump again. I'd appreciate it if anyone who looks at this thread would post something to help me keep it on the front page. Where are all my Kentucky people at?!


----------



## Rikki

To the top...yet again.

I really really really want to do this! There has to be someone else interested, surely?


----------



## Rikki

Bumping again


----------



## JonnF3

I might be willing to make the trip depending on the date. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rikki

Sure thing Jonn! Hopefully there will be enough interest to put one together. If there is, the date will be up for discussion.


----------



## Kygirl30

*Ky haunter*

Hi Rikki. I would love to attend something like this. Unfortunately I'm in the process of building my second only ever prop, and not so sure anyone would want to swap anything with me! teehe But.. if my prop turns out super cool by accident, I will give it some serious thought  No seriously, if you get something like this going I will try to make it.


----------



## Rikki

Awesome! The "prop swap" would be optional (I don't think I have anything I'd be willing to give up...even if it was for some other cool prop!) and you definitely don't have to be a master builder to attend (I most certainly am not!!). 
What city are you in, Kygirl?


----------



## Kygirl30

I'm near Owensboro.. u?


----------



## Rikki

I'm in Lexington, which is where the Make & Take would be. That's just under 3 hours away from Owensboro I believe.


----------



## Kygirl30

yeah thats correct. We make that trip a few times usually during basketball season to Rupp. Keep me posted if you get something together though.


----------



## Muffy

Rikki I wish you the best of luck with pulling this together. I tried to get a group together to meet just before Xmas....problem was it was to close to xmas & people were just busy & had plans. So I'm gonna start working on it again right after this Halloween.

Also we been waiting for Spookineer to get moved out here. I told my group lets meet & see what everyone can bring to the table building wise. For sure some are a lot more advanced than others. For those that do not have skills, encourage them to come cause this is how you develop skills by watching people do what they are good at.

Something else I learned in this process is, with everybody so busy all the time....the people you pull together Have To Want To Make Time To Do This! Any of us can build this stuff at home in our spare time but the group feature is about the fun of getting together with our halloween interest & spending time with a group of peers.

A lot goes into planning these get togethers & good organization & making it fun will make people want to attend. BUT if people don't show up you are spinning your wheels. Ghostess & her building group is what motivates me to keep trying. Thats why after Halloween I'm gonna hit it hard trying to pull this North Carolina group together.

I wish you the very best of luck with this & am willing to compare notes anytime. I figure if Ghostess can make it work so can we!!

Good Luck

the Merry Muffster


----------



## Rikki

Thanks Muffy! I'd really like to do one in September but I'm not getting a big response as of yet. I've got a list of nearly 20 people who could be to Lexington in a reasonable amount of time and have contacted the ones who have been active on the forum in the last six months. I'm hoping to hear back from them soon and am really hoping that they all want to join in!

I'm certainly no prop building expert but am sure that I can come up with a simple group project if no one else volunteers. But like you said, it's really more about getting together with like-minded people than it is about making stuff. I just want it to be worth the drive!


----------



## Muffy

Let me share something with you...thats what I did, contacted the members which seemed close and I did get a response from everyone plus now there are some new board members I have to contact. 

In talking to the members & just throwing some comments around between ourselves in private messages I did find one thing out for sure........these people that have bigger haunts, they do not seem interested in getting together after August only because they are so busy. Quite a few of them only have weekends to work on stuff because of being so busy during the week. I tried to plan a Halloween party in October so that the local forum members could all come over & we could enjoy each others company during the halloween season but some mentioned they were just to busy to break away.

So what it boils down to is ya have to WANT to do this or it won't come together & ya have to be able to kind of rely on peoples word.......for instance......you get a head count how many are coming......and then 1/2 don't show.... not very respectuful to the people that drove a ways to get there. Believe me I was always a person that said we will have just as much fun with a few as with many when I had doings at the diner & invited people. But with this , if someone brings a critical part of the idea of what your group is building & they don't show......where does that leave everyone else.

In Ghostess' group it appears to me ( as I follow what those guys do) it seems like they all really look forward to getting together, that makes a huge difference.

I use to be in a dinner club & if you have the right mix of people its great, you all look forward to that time together to visit & catch up. SO we have to work it, I plan to also keep an eye for for people I run into at Lowes buying materials for Halloween projects & also houses that decorate out of the ordinary, they are a good invite. You can make it a strong & good group but only if you are patient till you get the right mix!

Muf


----------



## kallie

i think a make and take would be great! rikki, just let me know when you are available, and i'm there!


----------



## Gothikren

I'm in Clarksville Tn and I would love to get togeather with some people who like the same things I do. This sounds like a great idea feel free to message me or whatever


----------



## Rikki

Awesome! I'd like to hear from at least a few more people (right now there are 5 of us) and then we can start planning out a date and project. Just keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## Rikki

In looking at HH's map I realized that there are several people in Knoxville. That's only 2 1/2 hours away from the gym! We'd be glad to have you guys too!

Guess I should have named this thread "Kentucky, Ohio, and Tennessee Haunters?"


----------



## EvilMel

Is a make and take something like...we bring materials and then we all sit down and each make a prop to take home?

If so, I'd be interested!


----------



## Rikki

Yeah Mel, that's what it is...along with a show and tell, food, and just a general social gathering.


I think Lexington's pretty central to a lot of bigger cities, it's:
1 hour from Louisville, KY
1 hour 20 minutes from Cincinnati, OH
2 hours from Dayton, OH
2 1/2 hours from Charleston, WV
2 1/2 hours from Knoxville, TN
3 hours from Columbus, OH
3 hours from Indianapolis, IN
3 hours from Nashville, TN

So if you know any haunters in those cities (or between those cities and Lexington) pass the word along! The more the merrier! My place is a warehouse so we should have plenty of room to work.


----------



## TNBrad

Yes I am interested. please let me know 
as I work still working for a living (LOL) schedule is the main thing.
keep me in the loop, please


----------



## Rikki

Great! It'll be either a Saturday or a Sunday, which ever works best for the majority. I'd like to do it in September, either the 13th, 14th, 27th, or 28th. We're trying to get a Concealed Carry class on the schedule for one of those weekends though so I'm not sure when the gym will be free to use just yet. Hopefully I'll find out by the end of this week. Other dates are options as well - those just work best for me! 

If everyone could chime in with what's better for them - Saturday or Sunday, and dates, that'd be great!


----------



## Rikki

Just bumping this thread back to the top for those who haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Gothikren

I probably wouldn't be able to make it on the 13th unless it was later in the evening I have a tour of Austin Peay State University that I have to do that morning at 10am and I honestly don't know how long that would take. Probably at least a couple of hours I would think. Other than that any of the other dates sound good let me know what's going on with it and what I should bring please.


----------



## Rikki

I should know by Wednesday what day the CCW class will be on. As soon as that's set I'll start a new thread with a poll on it (like the Chicago Get Together thread) for everyone to weigh in on the date that's best for them.


----------



## JonnF3

My first camping trip is Oct 3. We take everything to a couple State Parks and set up there. For me that means the earlier the better! It will take me about 3.5 hours to get there. But hey, it's Big Blue country and well worth the drive! I am a huge Wildcat fan. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Rikki

When I put up the poll for dates I'd also like to do one for what we'll be working on.  No one volunteered to lead a project so I thought we could do a static prop that has readily available plans on the internet. I'm sure with all of us Halloweeners in one place we can work our way through it!  We can also do more than one thing depending on how complicated or time consuming the projects are. I'll start throwing some suggestions out there and I'd like it if you guys would chime in (just remember that it has to fit in the car to go home!  ).

Here are some options:
Tombstones
Paper mache rocks (for hiding lights, speakers, etc)
Zombie arms (like groundbreakers but just the arms)
PVC Candles
Blucky corpsing

What else can we add to the list of options?


----------



## JonnF3

I vote for the blucky corpsing!


----------



## Gothikren

hmm fiting in a vehicle is good  Will we need to bring a bunch of tools with us how does that sort of thing normally work? I have never done anything like this before.


----------



## Rikki

What you'll need to bring will depend on what we decide to make. If, for instance, we decide to corpse bluckies then I can probably buy a big thing of the latex and everyone can just chip in some money on it but everyone will need to bring their own blucky. I'll try to have enough tools for everyone but materials will probably have to be brought by each individual.

I've never done anything like this before either, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night!


----------



## pit

In Arkansas here. I havent been to Ky but I ain't saying I wont ever make it over there  ^^


----------



## Rikki

I just made a thread with a poll for the date and project. Please go vote as soon as you can, the poll will close in a week.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/70486-lexington-ky-make-take.html


----------



## Gothikren

I would be willing to do multiple of those dates and times would you like me to just pick one or check all that I would be able to attend and or want to make? Just checking before I chime in


----------



## Rikki

Haha, okay, ummmm...I guess you could just vote for them all and then make a note in your post why you did that. I hadn't really counted on people not having a preference!


----------



## Seante

I know this was in 2008 but has anyone put together a kentucky haunters group?? im in Madisonville, Ky and would be interested in being involved.


----------



## Ipsissimus13

Definitely would be interested.


----------



## redg8r

Count me in


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Count me in too! I am from Louisville


----------



## Rikki

I would still be interested in hosting something if we can get it all pulled together. I actually still have the corpsing materials from the 2008 project that I've never got around to using!


----------



## Seante

Well we should start a group! Get it organized!


----------



## Rikki

Are any of you coming to town for Scarefest next weekend? Maybe we could organize a little meet and greet for then...nothing big, just a few drinks or something for introductions and planning for a future make and take?


----------



## Seante

No. I honestly didn't know it was happening.


----------



## Rikki

Details on Scarefest are here: http://www.thescarefest.com/

If that doesn't work out for people we could pick another date. Unfortunately my Saturdays are mostly swamped...I'm free this weekend, October 1st (except for decorating!), and then not again until December 3rd.


----------



## BCO

from middlesboro here.

big ATV / Halloween event here in bell county on october 22nd. even if you dont have an ATV there will be folks giving demo rides through the Haunted Forest Trail.

www.hollercrawlers.com for info

theres also a haunted house and halloween event on oct 29th in downtown middlesboro called 'nightmare on 20th street'

sorry for hijacking. hope some of the KY people can come down!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

ok now this completely stinks! Scarefest I missed it! I thought it was in November I have no idea why. ((


----------



## Rikki

Erin, it was in November last year because of the Equestrian Games.


----------



## gilnokoibito

I know this thread is from last year (sorry for the necromancing, but ya know...necromancing is fun!) And I've been a part of this forum since last year but somehow missed this thread. I recently got myself a car and finally got my license (only took me till I was almost 22! XD) but because of that I've been wanting to venture more and attending things like this is one of the reasons I finally decided to try for my license and buy a car in the first place! (Honestly, before wanting to meet up for events and such, I really could've cared less about driving! lol)

But I'd absolutely LOVE doing something like this! (I did find this thread searching for Kentucky stuff after all.) I've never made a prop yet, but I'd love trying to make one! I live near the Ky-Va border, about 2 1/2-3 hours away from Lexington, but it would SO be worth it!  Definitely let me know if anyone plans on doing something like this this year! I'd love to join you guys, even if it's just a little meet and greet! (And I plan on visiting Lexington anyway this Fall, it's a great place for good Halloween shopping after all! Well, that and some awesome haunted houses! So, I'll likely be planning at least 2-3 visits there anyway!)


----------

